
Google Drive is down - danielmorozoff
https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
======
zhan_eg
Link to the concrete issue
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=76...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=768deb9fad2a675680dbee7e8712bc41)
(nothing interesting as of now).

It was not totally down for me, but really buggy on browsing/uploading/etc.
(on a non GSuite account)

------
perlgeek
Why did I just mis-read the announcement as "Google Drive to shut down"? :-)

~~~
Deinos
Google Reader PTSD? ;-)

~~~
geephroh
I wish I could upvote both of you twice.

------
RankingMember
It's up for me. Does this just pertain to certain users (e.g. corporate?).

The site specifies "Unless otherwise noted, this status information applies to
consumer services as well as services for organizations using G Suite." and
there's no note indicating otherwise.

~~~
daxorid
Perhaps. Nobody in my organization can access their drives, and we are Google
Apps (or I guess "G Suite" now) customers.

------
costent
[https://gsuite.google.com/intl/en-
GB/terms/sla.html](https://gsuite.google.com/intl/en-GB/terms/sla.html) ;)

------
geostyx
I hope they release a detailed postmortem on this once the issue is fixed.

------
geostyx
It's back up for me.

------
bouchardm
In fact, currently, there is a service disruption. :/

------
azhenley
Google Keep isn't working either :'(

~~~
azhenley
Although the G Suite Status Dashboard says Keep is up. It isn't!

[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

------
contingencies
Weather: cloudy.

